

A $25 million bet on Bitcoin: is this really the “tipping point?” - hseldon15
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/12/a-25-million-bet-on-bitcoin-is-this-really-the-tipping-point/

======
bsirkia
Am I right in assuming that Coinbase could pivot to or add support for other
digital currencies like Namecoin or Litecoin? It seems a much safer bet to
build a platform around trading/storing/accepting any digital currency, rather
than just BitCoin.

